

Ask HN: Blog/publication databases? - jmduke

Inspired a little by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6482993:<p>Are there any current sources, datasets, or companies that catalog active blogs&#x2F;publications?  (ie. I search for &#x27;beer&#x27; and get a list of blogs, magazines, etc. dedicated to beer?)
======
mooreds
Technorati does this:

[http://technorati.com/search?return=sites&authority=all&q=be...](http://technorati.com/search?return=sites&authority=all&q=beer&x=0&y=0)

It only catalogs blogs, as far as I know.

